# Standard tea light size



## Bee Bliss

There are plastic cups and aluminum cups. I avoid the plastic ones as they can melt due to the high temperature when beeswax burns. Although the plastic cups are only supposed to be used in open containers, I think I had one warp anyway. So I don't use them. I personally would only use metal cups. How many people see those nice plastic ones and don't realize they are not safe in enclosed areas? I would use wick tabs for these. 

For the metal ones, there are 2 sizes that I know of. 

1-1/2" diameter, 3/4" deep (metal)

2-1/4" diameter, 7/8" deep (metal)

Found these in my candle supplies stash, but I think I just saved them from other tea lights bought before I got bit by the bees, beeswax and honey bug.


----------

